# Optoacopladores para proteger PIC



## ruben26 (May 13, 2013)

Hola a todos.
Tengo un problema acerca de los optoacopladores.
Tengo un circuito que capta señales de una NTC, cuyo rango de valor va desde 5 hasta 0.
A su vez, quiero proteger la señal que le llega al microcontrolador, con un optoacoplador, de tal forma que el esquema seria el que adjunto en el mensaje.
El problema es, que no se como calcular los valores de R5 y R6, para conseguir tener la misma diferencia de voltaje tanto en la ntc como en el PIC.
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 13, 2013)

Hola Amigo, bueno hay un problema, los optoacopladores ordinarios no poseen linealidad.
Puedes encontrar algo por aqui:http://www.directindustry.es/prod/clare/optoacopladores-lineales-34568-632252.html
O bien, puedes convertir la señal de la NTC, en caracter digital y transmitirla en formato serie, via optoacoplador.


----------



## Scooter (May 13, 2013)

Los optoacopladores son mas o menos lieales en corriente pero no en tensión.


----------



## ruben26 (May 13, 2013)

Y utilizando uno lineal el circuito como se haria? me e mirado el enlace ese pero tampoco lo entiendo


----------



## aquileslor (May 13, 2013)

Pero si usas 5 V, para qué un opto? Cualquier pic aguanta en sus terminales ese voltaje. Además estás usando un divisor de tensión, de nuevo para que un opto ?


----------



## ruben26 (May 13, 2013)

bueno en este ejemplo de la ntc no, pero aparte tmb mido variables que llegan desde una bateria, y como llegue alguna sobretension...adeu pic


----------



## Scooter (May 13, 2013)

Por ejemplo porque el sensor este algo lejos y haya ruido eléctrico y riesgo de que se rompa o se cuelgue el pic por pulsos no deseados


----------



## fernandob (May 13, 2013)

entonces por que no arrancas de nuevo:

"quiero proteger una entrada de un pic " .........
y luego , pero luego ves si el opto te es necesario, por que el opto lo ponen al cuete muchisimo.

por ejemplo en lo que decis vos, es cierto que un cable que sale de la placa al mundo exterior puede agarrarse cuaqluier peste , pero vos planteate:

1 --- cuantos metros son 
2 --- por donde pasan los cables 

y luego mira el tema de las protecciones.
por dar un ejemplo y siguiendo el esquema que pusiste:
decime una cosa:
*si tu circuito fuese solo R3 ...R6  y el NTC , ¿ de cuanto seria como maximo la R6 ? para que te ande bien ?? *
respndeme eso.


----------



## chrisck87 (May 13, 2013)

Creo que no debes preocuparte por lo que haya en el exterior de tu placa, utiliza un cable apantallado para llevar la señal desde la NTC al pic y conecta el apantallado a tierra.
Si fuera necesario un equipo especial para aislar a una NTC entonces en mi trabajo ya se habrian malogrado muchísimos equipos (carísimos por cierto) y vale recalcar que en mi trabajo pues en el ambiente hay tormentas eléctricas, horas con mucho frio, horas con mucho calor, motores a por montones al rededor .... y mas, asi que coloca un cable apantallado y no tendrás inconvenientes.

En el peor de los casos y si aún quieres tener algun circuito de protección, ten en cuenta que en el pin superior de la NTC que muestras en tu diagrama ya hay una tensión, luego de eso coloca un seguidor de linea hecho con cualquier opamp y ya tendras una señal protegida. Aún asi no olvides el cable apantallado.
Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 14, 2013)

De curioso quise implementar una fuente de corriente aprovechando las virtudes que menciona *Scooter* del opto, para lo cual hice esto:

1- Me fije donde era la más lineal la relación entre IF vs IC y cuanto valía dicha relación en esa zona:






Me pareció que la mejor zona de trabajo de IF es entre 2 a 10mA, donde la relación es de casi 1 a 1.

2- Me fijé cuanto valía VF para las IF elegidas, en ese rango VF es aproximadamente de 1V.

3- Planteo el siguiente circuito:



La idea es que el potenciómetro haga las veces de NTC, R1 fije la corriente máxima de IF, R3 genere una caída de tensión proporcional a la corriente Ic, para luego leer dicha caída con un ADC.

4- En base a la corriente máxima de IF => fijo un valor de resistencia mínimo tal que si el NTC queda en corto (o su resistencia es muy baja) garantice la IFmax, R1=(V1-VF)/IFmax=(5V-1V)/10mA=400Ohms => R1=390Ohms valor comercial.

5- Valor nominal NTC a 25ºC = 1kohm => IFmin=(5V-1V)/(390Ohms+1kohm)=2,87mA, de esta forma quedá definida la zona de funcionamiento de IF para ºT mayores a 25ºC => 2,87mA < IF < 10mA.

6- Con IF definida, IC también queda definida por la relación 1:1 =>  2,87mA < IC < 10mA.

7- A máxima IC planteo la máxima caída de tensión posible sobre R3 => VR3=5V (ideal) => R3=VR3/10mA=500Ohms => R3=470Ohms => VR3=10mA*470Ohms=4,7V. 

Ahora, todo muy lindo, pero cuando lo simulo, la relación 1:1 no se da ni a palos:



Se supone que con 2,81mA en IF debería tener una corriente similar en IC, pero obtengo un poco menos del doble  .

La relación entre IF vs IC que dá la hoja se dá cuando Vce=10V, viendo IC vs VCE, pareciera que estoy trabajando en una zona alineal, ¿puede ser ese el problema?, por otro lado el transistor de salida lo estoy conectando como si fuera una llave, ¿hace falta colocar una resistencia en el emisor?


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2013)

como venia exponiendo , pero ni bola me dieron ni me respondio el usuario:

que podemos esperar de esa entrada ?? sida ?? rayos gammma ?? que sea manejada por el INDEC ?? 
imaginemos como muestra el dibujo que hay solo una R = 10 K haciendo de impedancia a la salida de el pic, o sea entre su entrada y el mundo exterior.
pues que solo con esa 10 k podemos calcular lo que ocurre si por un instante recibe 220v.
claro, uno calcula / espera ruidos, picos........ no vamos a andar esperando semejantes malas conexiones , ...... o si ?? 

pero como se ve esa R . solita me limita la corriente a 22 mA valores facilmente absorvibles por un diodo a vcc .
podria poner zener si mas quisiera , y hasta un pequeño C. que me come lso ruidos si acepto pequeños retardos en la medicion .

como no absorver ruidos y picos ?? 
claro que .........ademas algo siempre importante es el soft. si uno usa un micro.
si lo unico que haces es tomar una lectura y ya con esa sola y unica lectura das la alarma, llamas a los bomberos y declaras estado de emergencia nacional........... ahi te falta un poco de experiencia en electronica .


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 14, 2013)

Si bien proteges en caso de sobre tensión (como todo hasta una cierta tensión), seguís teniendo el problema de la masa compartida y por ahí se te va a meter ruido.

De todas formas yo publiqué ese circuito para sacarme las dudas del uso del opto, lo único que conseguí es que en la simulación es una linealidad 1 a 1 en 1mA hasta 1,1mA, después se va por la tangente.


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2013)

cosme : lo que hiciste vos es LO CORRECTO : probar.

recien vi una curva de un opto y nada que ver, estas seguro que usaste exactamente el mismo opto de esa datasheet ?? 
y luego :
hiciste 3 o 4 mediciones a ver si hay linealidad aunque no de el orden que buscabas ?? 
(o sea si mantiene la relacion 2 : 1  )


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 14, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> cosme : lo que hiciste vos es LO CORRECTO : probar.
> 
> recien vi una curva de un opto y nada que ver, estas seguro que usaste exactamente el mismo opto de esa datasheet ??
> y luego :
> ...



Usé el 4n35 y la curva esa está en la hoja de datos. Probé con distintas corrientes de diodo, entre 1mA a 20mA y solo conseguí una relación 1:1 en el entorno de 1mA, después seguía cualquier tendencia fuera de la curva (figura 6) que dá la hoja de datos.

Puede que sea un problema del simulador (no sé), la próxima vez que vaya a comprar componentes, voy comprarme uno de estos para probar con el proto.

¿Qué opto estabas viendo?

*Editado:*

Buscando encontré el PS2501-1 y puedo simularlo con el pspice (mi simulador preferido ) y ahora la cosa si camina:

- Curva IF vs IC






En la simulación el comportamiento está dado por la curva "B".

- La mejor zona se dá en los 6 a 7mA donde la curva es plana, es decir mantiene constante la relación IF vs IC. La relación es un poco más de 1 a 3.

- VF=1,1V para esas corrientes según la hoja de datos (aproximadamente).

- A casi 6mA:






Relación 1 a 3,2.

- A casi 7mA:






Relación 1 a 3,12, mantiene bastaaaante bien la linealidad.

Lamentablemente así como está el circuito no es práctico, ya que se necesitaría un NTC de 100ohms, por lo tanto algo en el medio hay que agregar para poder trabajar con valores de NTC más grandes.


----------



## Scooter (May 15, 2013)

El problema es que "toda prueba es poca". Por ejemplo ahora mismo un invento que hice está en Holanda, y allí no funciona, en el taller aquí siempre funcionó... ¡Ale, ahora a disfrutarlo, toma circuito "probado"!
Mandé un "guasá" al que está allí con varias ideas de remiendos y parece que ya va, pero si no, tomo un avión a holanda, hotel, taxi y demás y así he ahorrado un optoacoplador de 1€.
Depende del uso, si es un aparatito sencillo que está sobre mi escritorio, puedo hacer lo que quiera, si falla pulso reset y listo. En algunos casos es "obligado" hacerlo a prueba de bombas termonucleares


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 17, 2013)

Revivo el hilo... 

Estuve probando con un 4N37 a ver que tan lineal podía llegar a ser, el circuito de prueba fue el siguiente:



Desde la entrada uso una fuente de corriente variable mediante un pote multivuelta de 100Ohms, así consigo de manera bastante precisa los pocos mA que necesita el diodo de entrada.

*Mediciones:*

*- Con carga de 330Ohms a la salida (no 100 como indica el esquema):*


Iin=5 mA => Iout=9,85 mA => Relación=1,97
Iin=6 mA => Iout=10,28 mA => Relación=1,71
Iin=7 mA => Iout=10,63 mA => Relación=1,51 
Iin=8 mA => Iout=10,92 mA => Relación=1,36 
Iin=9 mA => Iout=11,18 mA => Relación=1,24 
Iin=10 mA => Iout=11,43 mA => Relación=1,14
Iin=10,1 mA => Iout=11,46 mA => Relación=1,13 
Iin=10,2 mA => Iout=11,48 mA => Relación=1,12 
Iin=10,3 mA => Iout=11,5 mA => Relación=1,11 
Iin=11 mA => Iout=11,67 mA => Relación=1,06
Iin=12 mA => Iout=11,88 mA => Relación=0,99 
Iin=13 mA => Iout=12,06 mA => Relación=0,92

Se puede ver que el mejor punto de trabajo está entre 11mA y 13mA, ya que la variación en la relación es poca, y cuando me paré en 10mA y subí de a poco, la diferencia de relación se mantuvo bastante.

Otra cosa interesante que noté, la relación varía y mucho en función de la carga que se use a la salida, *diferentes Vce implican diferentes relaciones*.

*- Con carga de 100Ohms a la salida:*


Iin=8 mA => Iout=16,25 mA => Relación=2,03 
Iin=9 mA => Iout=16,85 mA => Relación=1,87 
Iin=10 mA => Iout=17,35 mA => Relación=1,73

La diferencia es importante.

En definitiva, se lo puedo usar como transferencia lineal de corriente, siempre y cuando se use la misma carga a la salida y se encuentre la mejor zona donde presente la mejor linealidad, para una carga de 330Ohms con 5V de alimentación a la salida, esa zona está entre 11 y 13mA, si no se puede usar esa zona, lo mejor es trabaja con la menor variación de corriente como se vé en los 10mA.


----------

